# Camelbak/Hydrating



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Need help with brands, best prices, and best places to find the best prices. I admittedly don't know a ton about these things. Have only ever bought generic before and they never lasted or worked too well.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Eric,

I have grown into a big Camelbak fan in the last few months. We have 5 of them now and they are as addicting as guns.









REI usually has some good sales on them but they only carry your typical retail store / backpack ones. I have found one from the military & law enforcement supply stores that I think is actually nicer, and considerably cheaper. Mine is just a bladder in a sleeve with attachment points so you have to put it in / on another bag. The series is called "Camelbak Maximum Gear" - you can google it for more info but they attach to any MOLLE / PAL system and some of them ARE the complete systems.

Here is a link to my maximum gear one:

http://camelbak.com/government-military/hydration-packs/storm.aspx

And the entire military series:

http://camelbak.com/government-military/hydration-packs.aspx

Everything about the maximum gear series seems better. The hoses, the mouth piece, it has shutoff valves, covered hose, rugged exterior, better bladder.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a bladder that came in a Kelty back pack that seems to be woking fairly well, I have had it for three years. I am not sure if it is available on it's own. I am sure that you will pay for the camelbak name, but anyone that I have spoken to about them has had nothing but good to say. Any sporting goods store or website worth their salt will carry them, *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*'s, Sportsmans,etc... and are somehow lower priced than buying directly from the manufacturer.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...but what do you do when you have to pee and you are on point ??


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I use cleaned out soda bottles so I can crush them if I need more space, It is not a camelbak and I will use them sometimes, I usally carry an alice pack that I put too much stuff in but I have my water.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yeah...but what do you do when you have to pee and you are on point ??


I hope that the guy behind me has the sense to cover my back from far enough that his shoes don't squish afterwards !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I hope that the guy behind me has the sense to cover my back from far enough that his shoes don't squish afterwards !!


My parents have a chihuahau ( sp ? ) a friend of the family Tery was up from florida last year we were sitting around a fire up at the cottage. When moms dog walked up to Terry hiked a leg and took a pee right into his show. He did not see it happen but was talking to mom who was watching the whole thing. She was soo surprised and was about to bust a gut she could not say a word...Terry could not guess what was her problem, untill she pointed....Terry loves to tease their dog and soo...pay backs I guess ?? Squish squish.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats funny stuff. My dog as a puppy hiked as leg over a friends glass of iced tea that he set on the ground. He still owes me for that one.


----------

